
Charles Proxy Automation - mmazzarolo
https://mmazzarolo.com/2019/09/01/charles-proxy-automation/
======
rkachowski
In recent times I've been using mitmproxy (
[https://mitmproxy.org/](https://mitmproxy.org/) ) for almost everything I
used to do with charles / fiddler back in 2011.

I use this in conjunction with hostapd to run a wifi network off of the back
of a raspberry pi bridged to the main router, which lets me decrypt HTTPS
traffic transparently when I need to do some serious app debugging. Of course
there's still some setup required on the device to trust custom CA but I find
it to be easier to configure than Charles.

~~~
mmazzarolo
I played a bit with mitmproxy last weekend (for the first time). I liked it
but to me Charles still seems way more accessible. I'm genuinely curious, what
did you find easier to configure?

~~~
rkachowski
I really like the hijacking of the mitm.it domain to redirect you to a setup
page with the certs and instructions for every platform.

------
nachi
Would it be possible to extend this and run Charles Proxy on a server? I have
used Charles to capture mobile traffic and always felt that having a machine
running Charles on the same Wifi network as the mobile device was a hassle.

~~~
jsjohnst
Charles is available on iOS (and I think Android) and lets you intercept both
Wi-Fi and cellular traffic without another machine required.

